# warrior baits free tourny question



## cjbass (Apr 29, 2007)

Does anyone know if you have to pre register for this event or do they take day of event entrys?Just found out about it and thinking of fishing it if i still can.Thanks


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you can register day of. I wouldn't see why not. But don't quote me.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

You can register at the ramp


----------



## cjbass (Apr 29, 2007)

I didn't make it there anyone know the results?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Tournament ran smooth. Good time out there other then not winning. Took 10 pounds to win it... sorry don't remember exact weight. I only had 6 pounds. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I know my results lol ....... one keeper for the day. Didn't bother weighing it, just let it go outside the marina. A tough day for me. Some people (dang Lunker) caught them pretty good though. lol Good job out there today Donnie. I'm gonna just follow you around in two weeks. LOL


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> I know my results lol ....... one keeper for the day. Didn't bother weighing it, just let it go outside the marina. A tough day for me. Some people (dang Lunker) caught them pretty good though. lol Good job out there today Donnie. I'm gonna just follow you around in two weeks. LOL


Thanks but I had a rough day out there. I caught a good number of fish but nothing big enough to even crack the top 10. You can follow me all you want.....if you want 5-9# bags every time out. I've never even had a double digit bag...ever. When we've won its always around 9. Lol. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)




----------

